# Lumbar wound exploration billing



## icys@aol.com (Apr 28, 2014)

Pre op dx: Lumbar wound infection
history of present illness: Pt is 42 year old male who is status post l5-s1 discectomy 10 days ago. Patient initially did well after surgery however noted purulent drainage from his back that started few days ago.he denies neurologic complaints. No fever, chills or other constitutional symptoms.
Procedure performed: Exploration of lumbar wound with irrigation and excisional debridement. General anesthesia. 

What codes do you advice please?
Thanks


----------



## penguins11 (Apr 28, 2014)

I would look at codes 22015 or 10180.


----------



## icys@aol.com (May 1, 2014)

*thank you*

thank you


----------

